
Economics in One Lesson - djschnei
http://steshaw.org/economics-in-one-lesson/
======
dmfdmf
His book "The Failure of the New Economics" is a great book as well.

------
tmaly
I own the book. His other one Thinking as a Science is also good.

~~~
djschnei
I'll have to check it out! Haven't finished this one yet, but I'm enjoying it
very much. His ability to break complex ideas down into their most easily
consumable bits of logic is very appealing to the technologist in me.

